# Are you a good samaritan?



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 1, 2011)

So, today I had to go to the dentist. After I parked and opened my car door to get out, I noticed three $20 bills sitting on the ground. I ended up bringing them inside to the dentist's office and they found the owner, and she was very grateful that I returned the money to her. My question to you is, would you? Also, don't lie in the poll, if you feel bad about taking the money then don't post that you would. Nobody can tell who votes for what response. Feel free to share other stories like this, I was just curious to see who would and wouldn't.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 1, 2011)

How did you know it was hers?


----------



## Muesli (Sep 1, 2011)

Stefan said:


> How did you know it was hers?


 
This.

If nobody has just dropped or is obviously looking for the cash, it's fair game.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Sep 1, 2011)

I once found a hundred dollar bill in a park, next to some geese, and I went around the whole park, asking tons of people if they had lost a Franklin. No one claimed it (luckily no one lied, too), so I just kept it. At least I tried.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 1, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> I would tell the chick you can have all the money back for a price. Then she says what do you mean by this. Then i tell that b**** use your imagination


 
Huh? Why do you have a problem with the lady who dropped the money? It's not you actually have a reason to be so mean.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Sep 1, 2011)

Honestly I wouldn't. I know it's not nice, but I can't help myself.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2011)

Free money is evil, I get rid of it quickly


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 1, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Huh? Why do you have a problem with the lady who dropped the money? It's not you actually have a reason to be so mean.


 
im not being mean im just saying if she wants the money back then she should be willing to do something to get it back. like by me a dayan guhong. or a new cube. or a wit 2 or s*** ** ****


----------



## Hershey (Sep 1, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> s*** ** ****


 
?

(Message too short)


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 1, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> im not being mean im just saying if she wants the money back then she should be willing to do something to get it back. like by me a dayan guhong. or a new cube. or a wit 2 or s*** ** ****


 
Many people would constitute that as being mean, FYI, and not being a 'good Samaritan.' Some might even consider it a form of stealing. 

As for myself, I wouldn't really know what to do off the spot. I might keep it, depending, though it would make me feel guilty (might go about searching, but people have the ability to lie). _However,_ if I know for a fact whose money it is (i.e. I see them drop it), then I shan't keep it (and this has happened to me a number of times before).


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 1, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Many people would constitute that as being mean, FYI, and not being a 'good Samaritan.' Some might even consider it a form of stealing.
> 
> As for myself, I wouldn't really know what to do off the spot. I might keep it, depending, though it would make me feel guilty (might go about searching, but people have the ability to lie). _However,_ if I know for a fact whose money it is (i.e. I see them drop it), then I shan't keep it (and this has happened to me a number of times before).



i understand what your saying and would surely give the money back if i knew the person. but if you dont know the person they should reward you in someway for you returning the money


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 1, 2011)

Hmmm....

Post that you'd request sexual favors in return for the money isn't funny... at all. No, they shouldn't be willing to do anything for the return of the money they already own. They don't owe if you a thing. If you're rewarded for the the return with more than a "Thank You", lucky you.

:/

More on topic: I would make an attempt to find the owner (depending of the environment), but would likely end up keeping the money.


----------



## 24653483361 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'd probably leave it. If I saw the person who dropped it...I'm hoping I'd give it back to them. I honestly don't know what I would do.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Sep 1, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> Free money is evil, I get rid of it quickly


 
Yeah, I spend that evil money pretty dam quickly


----------



## blue7777100 (Sep 1, 2011)

once. saw. 80 bucks. on. the. ground. with. a .group. of. friends. at. a. band. comp. we. all. ran. to. go. get. it. and. i. was. proud. i .got. to. it. first. once. i. picked. it. up. i. counted. it. and. was. like. "haha. i. found. 80. bucks." a. random. kid. next. to. me. said. "hey. man. i. just. dropped. that, its. mine." trying. to. be. a. good. samaration. i. gave. it. to. him. once. he. walked. off. with. his. friends. laughing. i. realized. he. just. took. it. from. me. so. no. that. guy. ruined. it. for. any. body. else. who. drops. their. money. im. just. keeping. it.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 1, 2011)

blue7777100 said:


> once saw 80 bucks on the ground with a group of friends at a band comp we all ran to go get it and i was proud i got to it first once i picked it up i counted it and was like "haha i found 80 bucks" a random kid next to me said "hey man i just dropped that, its mine" trying to be a good samaration i gave it to him once he walked off with his friends laughing i realized he just took it from me so no that guy ruined it for any body else who drops their money im just keeping it


 
I can't say this sentence in one breath. Punctuation please?


----------



## cubernya (Sep 1, 2011)

You should add a "depends on curcumstances" option too. Honestly, as with others, if I saw the person drop it, I would give it back to them. It it was just a small amount and I didn't see them drop it, I would keep it.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 1, 2011)

Stefan said:


> How did you know it was hers?



I saw her walking in as I pulled into the parking lot. So I assumed that it would be hers, but you never do know.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 1, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> If it was just a small amount and I didn't see them drop it, I would keep it.


 
What if it was a *large* amount, like $10,000 or $100,000?


----------



## cubernya (Sep 1, 2011)

I would hand it in to the police (how else do you know it's going into the right hands)

I also remember last year a man found a wallet with $10,000 cash in a restaurant, and no owner was to be found. He turned it into the police, and didn't keep it. Smart man


----------



## Gold_A (Sep 1, 2011)

I would probably leave the money alone and walk away. An option that is not available in the poll


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 1, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> Free money is evil, I get rid of it quickly


 I concur, most of the time I find money I try to get it a good owner.


blue7777100 said:


> once. saw. 80 bucks. on. the. ground. with. a .group. of. friends. at. a. band. comp. we. all. ran. to. go. get. it. and. i. was. proud. i .got. to. it. first. once. i. picked. it. up. i. counted. it. and. was. like. "haha. i. found. 80. bucks." a. random. kid. next. to. me. said. "hey. man. i. just. dropped. that, its. mine." trying. to. be. a. good. samaration. i. gave. it. to. him. once. he. walked. off. with. his. friends. laughing. i. realized. he. just. took. it. from. me. so. no. that. guy. ruined. it. for. any. body. else. who. drops. their. money. im. just. keeping. it.


 
I am light headed =/


----------



## Hershey (Sep 1, 2011)

Hershey said:


> I can't say this sentence in one breath. Punctuation please?


 
EDIT: correct punctuation please?


----------



## MCcuber96 (Sep 1, 2011)

if there was ID or any clue of whos it was, id return it, but its fair game if theres none, sixty bucks is enough for acr this november, and since i need an anniversary present, snowboard boots, mw3, and acr i woulld prob just take it in the first place


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 1, 2011)

Stefan said:


> What if it was a *large* amount, like $10,000 or $100,000?


 
if it was that much money then i would probably return it. i still dont know why someone would have that much money and be stupid enough to even take their eyes off of it


----------



## emolover (Sep 1, 2011)

During 8th grade I found 40$ on the ground. Guess what I did. I took it. 

I will call you the other word for cat tomorrow.


----------



## Thompson (Sep 1, 2011)

I love money I would keep it unless if I actually see the person drop it.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 1, 2011)

Take the money.

It's not like anything bad will happen if you do


----------



## Dene (Sep 1, 2011)

Most likely would take the money. If someone claimed it I'd be happy to give it back.


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 1, 2011)

I guess it depends, if it is a large amount of money, than yeah I would try to return it, if its only like 10c or something than probably not.


----------



## Olji (Sep 1, 2011)

Lower digits (1-3$) would be kept I guess, but higher amounts of money I wouldn't, never happened to me but I don't think I would be able to do it, I'm too honest to be able to live with it.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 1, 2011)

BC1997 said:


> if its only like 10c or something than probably not.


 
wha. I wouldn't consider something like 5p on the floor to be of enough monetary value to even notice.


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 1, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> wha. I wouldn't consider something like 5p on the floor to be of enough monetary value to even notice.


 
Well with an extra 10c I would be able to buy something useless, like MAOM.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm stingy, so NO!!!
Not unless the owner is around obviously looking for it.


----------



## Nostra (Sep 1, 2011)

> What if it was a *large* amount, like $10,000 or $100,000?



Something like that happened in France last year. A woman had 35,000€ in a plastic bag (for some reasons) and forgot it in the tramway in Bordeaux. The bag spent more than 2 hours in the tram, nobody dared to take it. But one of the passenger took it and that's all.


The fact that the bag spent more than 2 hours in the tram shows that a lot of people really don't know how to act in such a case. Most of them simply decided to just let it there. I really don't know what I would have done.


Another story, a few months ago, I was at the supermarket. I was queuing up to pay and the man just in front of me found something like 500€ on the ground. He gave it to the cashier and nothing happened. I'm pretty sure that the supermarket kept that money. If I was the man who found this money, in this conditions, I'd have kept it for me as I'm sure that the money was never given back to its owner.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 1, 2011)

Dene said:


> Most likely would take the money. If someone claimed it I'd be happy to give it back.


 
This.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 1, 2011)

If I found the owner, I'd give it right back. If not I'd probably just keep it.


----------



## Owen (Sep 1, 2011)

I'd take it, but I wouldn't ask everyone if they lost it. Most people just lie, and take it for themselves.


----------



## michaelfivez (Sep 1, 2011)

I would just keep it and not brag about immediatly so that noone will claim it.
I remember finding an Ipod once in school and I was bragging about it that I found it, when a girl from my class said it was hers (it was)... I was so mad at myself for showing it to everyone


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 1, 2011)

finding money = using it to buy stuff


----------



## Stefan (Sep 1, 2011)

California:


Jungleterrain said:


> I once found a hundred dollar bill in a park, next to some geese, and *I went around the whole park, asking tons of people* if they had lost a Franklin. No one claimed it (luckily *no one lied*, too), so I just kept it. At least I tried.


 
New York:


Owen said:


> I'd take it, but *I wouldn't ask everyone* if they lost it. *Most people just lie*, and take it for themselves.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah exactly. West coast vs East coast


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 1, 2011)

If I just randomly found money somewhere, I'd probably keep it. It all depends on where I found it. If it was in the middle of nowhere, I'd keep it. But if I knew where it could have came from, then I would try to find the owner. And if I tried to find the owner, it would so easy for people to lie and say it was theirs. So I didn't vote on the poll.


----------



## Cubetastic (Sep 1, 2011)

I once found a ring a bit away from my school, since it was a fair distance from the school i took it and brought it home, but that night in me i felt something was wrong so i brought to my schools lost and found even though it might not have belonged there, but aslong as it was out of my hands i felt better about it.


----------



## Escher (Sep 1, 2011)

I've found a £20 note once as it was just about to rain; I'd lost the same amount in a taxi the night before so I gave myself rights to it 

When it's raw cash on the street with no owner to be found I think it's fair enough if it's taken, however I've heard of people taking wallets and then removing the money 'as tax' and that's definitely wrong...


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, if it was just cash with no clear owner, I would be more inclined to keep it. I would ask those close around me, but I won't go out of my way to find the owner. However, if I knew who lost it, I would be more than happy to give it back.


----------



## RTh (Sep 1, 2011)

I once found a wallet with almost 300€ in it in front of my garage. I told my mum to ask in the shop next to our home for some help, asking the clients if they had recently lost their wallet. So the next day while I was out, and about an hour after my mum went to the shop, an old lady came asking for it. She couldn't describe the wallet not even knew what it was in it, but my mum gave it to her anyway assuming she was its true owner.
Turns out, this old lady was the shop assistant's aunt, and this guy just asked her to come over and take the wallet. They didn't give the wallet back, and for all the arguments after that they broke our car's back windows, blocked our entrance with wood and construction stuff (it's some kind of construction-supply shop) and even called the police claiming that we tried to stole some money from the store.

**** this ****, I should have kept the 300 until someone came asking for it and gave the exact account of what was in the wallet.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 1, 2011)

Give it back, I've lost money and had it handed back before, it sucks to lose money.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 2, 2011)

What you do is ask if someone lost their money. If they say yes, ask how much they lost, if it matches, it's probably theirs.


----------

